# Thoughts Of Suicide



## Lon (Apr 13, 2016)

No Not Me-------All the new drugs being advertised on Television seem to have the following disclosures "If you experience thoughts of suicide while taking this drug call your doctor". Constipation, Head aches, Irrital Bowel Syndrome, Incontinence. Who in Holy Hell wants to take a drug with those warnings. If any of those symptoms are chronic the individual may have thoughts of suicide without taking any drug.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm in total agreement.  It seems that the "cure" is worse than the disease in many cases.  I'm very cautious about any prescription drug these days.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

What gets me is that in the background the people in the commercial are walking among flowers in the park, swinging in the breeze, boating with their family, playing with their dog, etc., all to the accompaniment of cheerful music, while the voice-over is listing all these horrible side effects.  

And then in a later commercial, another narrator is saying "If you have taken the prescription drug xanatoxinembutal and have suffered stroke, heart attack, or death, you may be eligible for $2,000,000,000 in damages ..."


----------



## Don M. (Apr 13, 2016)

If a person listened closely to the disclaimers on these drug ads, they would certainly Not be interested in taking them.  I notice lately that most of them are saying not to take the drug if you are Allergic to it....Well, Duh...how are you supposed to know you are Allergic to this crap unless you take some?  This drug advertising is a Very skillful propaganda campaign that is raking in billions for the drug companies.  These expensive and incessant drug ads don't cost the drug companies anything....the costs of this constant advertising are added to the patients costs....and then, people wonder why prescription drug prices are so high, here.  I think the U.S. and New Zealand are the only nations that allow this nonsense to be broadcast on TV.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

And horror of all horrors...The GP practice we use has automatic voice mail " If you are experiencing a true medical emergency go to your nearest emergency room or dial 911", like they give a rat's butt if you have suicidal thoughts...move it down the line.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 13, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> And horror of all horrors...The GP practice we use has automatic voice mail " If you are experiencing a true medical emergency go to your nearest emergency room or dial 911", like they give a rat's butt if you have suicidal thoughts...move it down the line.



Same with ours.  "If this is a life threatening emergency, please hang up and dial 911".


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

Yeah right, you're already bleeding out or in convulsions...okay let me call 911 and explain the situation in detail...


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 13, 2016)

I think these TV ads have to be submitted to and reviewed by the FDA for approval beforehand. The FDA requires inclusion of possible side effects.   They also have a website for individuals to report side effects.  I doubt side effects would be included at all otherwise.   Disclaimers for liability reasons are included in the packaging of the drugs. 

 I'm glad they include the side effects.  They make the ads look ridiculous.   And that's a good thing, imo. 

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Drugs/GuidanceComplianceRegulatoryInformation/Guidances/UCM295554.pdf


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

But if you've already sliced your wrists deep enough? Sheesh, last thing you see is the commercial..."Side effect may include..." Cough...gasp...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> What gets me is that in the background the people in the commercial are walking among flowers in the park, swinging in the breeze, boating with their family, playing with their dog, etc., all to the accompaniment of cheerful music, while the voice-over is listing all these horrible side effects.
> 
> And then in a later commercial, another narrator is saying "If you have taken the prescription drug xanatoxinembutal and have suffered stroke, heart attack, or death, you may be eligible for $2,000,000,000 in damages ..."



Soooo true!  :applause2:


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

Don M. said:


> If a person listened closely to the disclaimers on these drug ads, they would certainly Not be interested in taking them.  I notice lately that most of them are saying not to take the drug if you are Allergic to it....Well, Duh...how are you supposed to know you are Allergic to this crap unless you take some?  This drug advertising is a Very skillful propaganda campaign that is raking in billions for the drug companies.  These expensive and incessant drug ads don't cost the drug companies anything....the costs of this constant advertising are added to the patients costs....and then, people wonder why prescription drug prices are so high, here.  I think the U.S. and New Zealand are the only nations that allow this nonsense to be broadcast on TV.



IMO these are the real drug dealers.  What is the saying? Wolves in sheep's clothing. Which makes them worse IMO than the ones cruising parking lots behind tinted windows to meet their connections.  The ones on TV are preying on the "elderly" -- and where did TV get the idea that once you're over, say, 50, you can't make your own decisions anymore?  

Oh, I will stop now before I get really riled ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> IMO these are the real drug dealers.  What is the saying? Wolves in sheep's clothing. Which makes them worse IMO than the ones cruising parking lots behind tinted windows to meet their connections.



And what they're peddling is much more dangerous to your health than good old fashioned street drugs like pot, coke, uppers or downers, that's for sure.  Check this one out......unbelievable!  :saywhat:


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 13, 2016)

That's very true. The regular dealers and hey you die? That's because you were ******* stupid enough to have a habit that would ***** kill your sorry self. Big corporate have to worry about profits and lawsuits...bastards.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 13, 2016)

..and yet Peter Popoff previously convicted of fraud, continues to sell his "Miracle Water" on the religious channel and no one thinks a thing of it.
Its _all _exploitation of people who are already desperate for solutions to their problems. Now if they were only selling a pill that would be guaranteed to kill you, my check would be in the mail in an eye blink!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> That's very true. The regular dealers and hey you die? That's because you were ******* stupid enough to have a habit that would ***** kill your sorry self. Big corporate have to worry about profits and lawsuits...bastards.



I think some street-drug addicts think "It won't happen to _me. I_ won't get addicted."  And then before they know it, they are.  Sometimes, I think, it takes only one time.  And then others turn to street drugs because their doctors won't refill the prescriptions to which they have become addicted.  

Not making excuses for people, but not judging them either; just saying what I've been taught ... and just thankful I am not even tempted to take the two opioid pain meds in my own cupboard, prescribed for me, but when needed I prefer Advil, it works better and I know I'm not addicted to it. i rarely take my anxiety prescription med for the same reason.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 14, 2016)

Lon said:


> No Not Me-------All the new drugs being advertised on Television seem to have the following disclosures "If you experience thoughts of suicide while taking this drug call your doctor". Constipation, Head aches, Irrital Bowel Syndrome, Incontinence. Who in Holy Hell wants to take a drug with those warnings. If any of those symptoms are chronic the individual may have thoughts of suicide without taking any drug.



All drugs have such warnings, even simple aspirin.

Anti-diarrhoea drugs warn of just that, headache pills of headaches, and travel sickness pills of nausea.

It's a standard warning.

It is well to remember that side effects are not compulsory!


----------



## chic (Apr 14, 2016)

Laurie said:


> All drugs have such warnings, even simple aspirin.
> 
> Anti-diarrhoea drugs warn of just that, headache pills of headaches, and travel sickness pills of nausea.
> 
> ...



True, but there's a difference between nausea, headache and stroke or death. My grandfather commited suicide while under the influence of Halcyon which was a new drug in the '80's when he took it. My family was never compensated for anything. The practice of medicine is pretty cold-blooded these days. I'd rather take care of myself. At least I know I care about me.


----------



## oldman (Apr 14, 2016)

Under FDA guidelines, if a patient has experienced a negative reaction to a drug, the potential risk must be made known. There is a formula that allows drug companies to slip by w/o exposing risks. I think it's like 1/2000, or something to that effect. I read about this in the doctor's office a long time ago in the magazine, "Web MD."


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 14, 2016)

Having been caught out and paid out as a result, Pharmaceutical Companies in order to protect their own interests, list side-effects a mile long on all medication.  i.e you have been warned by us.  Then no other country in the world has a medical profession more in denial over prescribed prescription drugs than the USA.

http://www.benzo.org.uk/peartbio.htm


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hmm, those commercials on having an erection lasting more than three hours are my favorite...


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 14, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, those commercials on having an erection lasting more than three hours are my favorite...



Then if you've not seen this Amy Schumer clip, you'll likely get a laugh out of it.  Good stuff.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Yup, that's wht guys are thinking when they here that commercial...&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ossian (Apr 14, 2016)

Like many who have posted here, I hate the thought of taking medication for anything. It really does seem that when you take medication for a problem, you often end up needing something to counter the symptoms of the first medication. I kinda live in fear that as I get older, then I won't be able to avoid taking medicines the way that I do now.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 14, 2016)

They often forget one side-effect on those commercials - excessive sleeping. I have never slept so much in my life since I started taking my regimen of pills. 

Lyrica is one of the pills that are supposed to possibly make you feel suicidal. I take it on occasion and so far, nothing.

I'm just waiting for TV commercials for street drugs - wouldn't that be entertaining?

"Users of WackyWeed may experience some or all of the following: extreme hunger, fixations upon cartoons, an overwhelming desire to have sex, lethargy ..."


----------



## Laurie (Apr 14, 2016)

"but there's a difference between nausea, headache and stroke or death"

No there isn't, not in this context.

Out of the seven tablets I take daily six of them warn that heart attack is a possible side effect (the seventh simply warns of possible swelling of the tongue and choking!)

I have to go to hospital every six weeks for an injection.  Every year I have to renew my signature on the indemnity which warns of the possibility of stroke.

Like I said, all drugs may have side effects, but they're not compulsory!


----------



## Anglophile (Apr 14, 2016)

chic said:


> True, but there's a difference between nausea, headache and stroke or death. My grandfather commited suicide while under the influence of Halcyon which was a new drug in the '80's when he took it. My family was never compensated for anything. The practice of medicine is pretty cold-blooded these days. I'd rather take care of myself. At least I know I care about me.



Agree Chic and still not much has changed , even now those short acting tranquilizers are over prescribed , they learn nothing.   Triazolam[[halcion] is one of the worst and only intended for 2hr use.  
(Halcion)


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 14, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, those commercials on having an erection lasting more than three hours are my favorite...



Lol I can't count on you for a good giggle every day.




My daughter and I were just discussing one of these drug commercials.
Damn if youu do and damn if you don't.

You try to fix one thing but you might drop dead.


----------



## chic (Apr 15, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Hmm, those commercials on having an erection lasting more than three hours are my favorite...


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 25, 2016)

I just thought about that...the prescriptions I take daily to keep me from the dark side aren't controlled substances. Until I get my Medicare reinstated I have to either go without or pay out of pocket. Sheeesh, if it was something controlled? A few Oxy? Some nice Adderall to get ya going? You talk to the nice people at the bus stop and they have a better deal than the pharmacy. That's where US healthcare has gone.


----------



## ndynt (Apr 25, 2016)

Can you not get them from the drug companies until your Medicaid is re-instated?  Most of them have assistance programs.   Also, at one time I would order some meds from Canada. They were much cheaper, even though it included a Canadian MD writing a prescription.  You have to be sure that you have a real Canadian pharmacy. I even ordered a very expensive medication that the Canadian pharmacies did not carry from England, at one time.  $600 less than what I would have had to pay in the states.


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm going to look into that...also whatever meds cause a reaction of erection lasting more than three hours WHOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2016)

Yowza!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 26, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> And what they're peddling is much more dangerous to your health than good old fashioned street drugs like pot, coke, uppers or downers, that's for sure.  Check this one out......unbelievable!  :saywhat:


I tried that drug and horrible effects from it.  Made me feel like I was becoming unglued!  I was mistakingly diagnosed with Bipolar.  Since then it is not my diagnosis.  Like many of the drug commercials I can't believe the side effects!  We are better off getting out the old bong or a doobie!


----------



## Manatee (Apr 26, 2016)

Suicide has become a buzz-word.  I have had doctors ask as part of a standard part of gathering information.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2016)

During one of my unsuccessful attempts at quitting smoking, I tried the drug champix. It reduced my cravings, but made me suicidal. Cold turkey was hard, but preferable.


----------

